# Joe Harding brutally knocked out while showboating in amateur fight



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

Imagine if this happened to Cody.


----------



## evilappendix (Jan 4, 2007)

Lol, this is hilarious. I never get tired of watching dumb people get their lights turned off.


----------

